# JBJ 6g Nano Cube $105 shipped



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

I saw these on ebay and it seems like a good price to me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/JBJ-6g-NANO-CUB...ryZ20755QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

